# Coffee and camping



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm just back from a camping trip and had a great time.

One of the highlights was still being able to enjoy a nice coffee. I took the syphon and it was perfect for camping. I had to pre-grind my beans as I've only got an electric grinder but they served me well.

What other methods o people use for coffee when camping?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Usually AeroPress or MSR Windboiler with coffee kit and Feldgrind/preground depending on what I'm going to do.

For example, spending 5 nights in a Camban bothy in Glen Affric in early March means grinder needs to stay home. Carrying winter mountaineering, camera, sleeping gear and 10kg of fuel for 18-odd km means I can sacrifice and leave Feldgrind at home







. But more often than not I just go with pre-ground to save that bit of weight.

Can't wait for AerGrind to arrive.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Can't wait for AerGrind to arrive.


Not long now Mr Frodo!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Porlex and Aeropress works well for me.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Aeropress and Feldgrind are my weapons of choice too for camping and any other holidays.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

This little lot live in our camper van.....


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Cafflano Klassic for me.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Where in the hell did you get that blue sky camping this summer?!


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

I started with a Minipresso, found that great but as soon as there was more than just me to cater for it became a pain. Messy too. Makes an ok espresso though for such a compact device.

Then I went OTT and tried one of those old vintage stovetops (similar to the Bellman), you can actually froth milk with this which is pretty amazing but its certainly not espresso more like a less burnt mokka pot style brew. Can be awkward as you need a jug to catch the coffee.










These days I dont worry about espresso, I just take my Oomph and use that. Makes enough for two and gives a decentish results with most grinds and coffee even cheap supermarket stuff. With good beans its great and it's just less mess and hassle than my other ones.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I Can't wait for AerGrind to arrive.





hotmetal said:


> Not long now Mr Frodo!


Lol! It's MBK... Well famed for their prompt delivery... I'm taking bets I don't see my AerGrind this year based upon past performance


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hausgrind, Aeropress, Oomph, scales and fresh beans currently reside in my camper - when the AerGrind finally arrives the Hausgrind will resume normal duties in my kitchen


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think we're all fearing the same! However I am hoping that their new productionised grinder will be less labour intensive to make and he'll be able to keep to the schedule. I went 'gentleman saver' and let the first batch go to people in a hurry, so I'm not too bothered, he's still talking about shipping end of the month, but I guess we'll have to wait!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Daren said:


> Lol! It's MBK... Well famed for their prompt delivery... I'm taking bets I don't see my AerGrind this year based upon past performance


Want to bet your AerGrind on this one?


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

A 12v coffee grinder would be very nice indeed







but the only ones Ive seen are blade ones.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 22, 2017)

Done some bike touring with the girlfriend, so quite limited space and weight. First tour we went to cafes, for the second tour we bought a trangia storm kitchen and boiled our coffee straight in the kettle and this summer we went with instant







... Actually what got me to this forum was a guy we met on the recent tour who said he's going to get an aeropress for his next tour and I had never heard of it and got curious, so when we returned I did some googling and found these forums







! Let's see if I can convince the gf that it's worth carrying the AP and feldgrind around Europe next summer, presumably on my bike..


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jonas said:


> this summer we went with instant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moderators - can we ban this person!


----------



## Jonas (Jun 22, 2017)

But I'm still a green bean, I didn't know what I was doing







!


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't want to be boring, but Feldgrind and Aeropress here as well. And a little metal magic whisk to sort the milk out.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I just use a coffee infuser when I wild camp as it's exceptionally light when I'm carrying my world for a couple of days. Produces a decent, albeit gritty, coffee that's pretty strong. Feels almost like a coffee cupping session. Only cost about £6 all in and if I'm feeling really fancy I'll take a hand grinder. Extravagant I know!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Good to see people still enjoying good coffee when camping. May try the V60 next time as the wife thinks I'm stupid taking the syphon. If it breaks it breaks. I cab get a new one. But I prefer the coffee from the syphon.

May invest in hand grinder though.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought a cheap Hunt Brothers one off amazon. Seems like a porlex knock off tbh bit works fine. Plus it keeps me a bit warmer in a morning......especially when I did a grind for 2 people cowboy style. Yeehah!


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

A friend recommended the Handpresso Auto 12v electric one for my camper but I havent tried one.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Wild camping in Wicklow.

On a Trangia spirit burner, mountain top.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Went through a coffee phase when out wild camping but..... seem to prefer the simplicity of tea leaves, tea infuser in my Eagle kettle on a Trangia.

Make a pot and have a second cup, no filters to bring home (leave no trace ?)


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Pre-grind for number of days worth with my BE, then Aeropress.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

My all manual espresso & cappuccino camping kit: Flair Espresso maker, Aergrind, coffee beans, stainless steel milk frother, scale, timer and Thermopen.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jedi oh said:


> May try the V60 next time as the wife thinks I'm stupid taking the syphon. If it breaks it breaks. I cab get a new one.


 I've got one of the plastic V60s, just as good as glass or ceramic (James Hoffman's and Scott Rao's V60 tutorials they actually recommend them) and can't see one breaking unless it really took a bashing!

I travel with my Aeropress and Feldgrind, I tend to use V60 at home but the aeropress frees me up from having to take a pouring kettle with me...


----------



## WalterCastle (12 mo ago)

Very inventive. I usually don't drink coffee on a hike. Tea is easier to make. I'm lucky that I can drink both. However, I liked your idea, maybe I will use it too. Next week, I'm planning to go on a little trip to my mobile home. I'm thinking of stopping at suwannee river rv camping and fishing a bit. In addition, there are such beautiful views, and there are all amenities. I'm just going to try out your idea. I can't wait for this trip already. So tired of everything.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

The old faithful Moka pot. Served me well. Ok looking a little old and black now and wife wants to buy me a new one. But you know. Some things you just can’t part with. I also have a hand grinder so you don’t need to rough it.


----------

